# AC motor: is it ok?



## I-ESON (Oct 26, 2008)

Ok guys,
I was looking for industrial AC induction motors with specifications similar to SIEMENS and I encountered a couple of motors (from inustrial automation (from same manufacturer) with the following specifications:

Motor A (water cooled, 90kgs):
at 1800 rpm - 60Hz - 400V
Nominal Power 18Kw and nominal torque 95,5Nm
at 2200 rpm - 73.3Hz - 400V
Nominal Power 20,2Kw and nominal torque 87,9,5Nm
at 2600 rpm - 86.6Hz - 400V
Nominal Power 22,1Kw and nominal torque 81,2Nm

this motor is rated up to 140Nm of max torque and Max rpm rated to 12,000rpm

Motor B (water cooled, 95kgs):
at 1800 rpm - 60Hz - 400V
Nominal Power 24Kw and nominal torque 128Nm
at 2200 rpm - 73.3Hz - 400V
Nominal Power 27Kw and nominal torque 118Nm
at 2600 rpm - 86.6Hz - 400V
Nominal Power 29.6Kw and nominal torque 109Nm

this motor is rated up to 260Nm of max torque and Max rpm rated to 8,000rpm


my questions are:
1) May I calculate the peak power at top rpm?
2) May I calculate the max rated frequency?
3) would be these motors suitable for an EV conversion and may a different software programming of the inverter change/increase the performances; in case, how much realistically speaking?

thanks
rob


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

I-ESON said:


> this motor is rated up to 140Nm of max torque and Max rpm rated to 12,000rpm
> 
> this motor is rated up to 260Nm of max torque and Max rpm rated to 8,000rpm


Hi Rob,

First off, max torque will not occur at max RPM. Max torque is available at base speed and below, likely at 60 Hz (1800 RPM).



> 1) May I calculate the peak power at top rpm?


Not without a lot of data on the motor. Even then it would be a difficult calculation. Torque falls off above base speed. So power at max speed could be as low as 25% rated power. Just a guess. 



> 2) May I calculate the max rated frequency?


That's an easy one. These are 4 pole motors. So frequency = RPM/30. So for the motor rated at 12,000 RPM, Frequency = 400 Hz. 8000 RPM = 267 Hz.



> 3) would be these motors suitable for an EV conversion and may a different software programming of the inverter change/increase the performances; in case, how much realistically speaking?


I'm not commenting on suitability. Sure you can change inverter programming, but you're unlikely to make the motor any better by doing so.

Hope that helps,

major


----------



## I-ESON (Oct 26, 2008)

thankyou major, yes it helped a bit.

BTW, which do you think could be the Peak power (more or less, don't need the exact value..) of these motors?

Also, why won't you comment about suitability for EV?
this would be very useful for me as I need to understand if I can get good overall performances for such motor into an EV car, considering I'm looking for a 30-40Kw motor with a peak of at least 70kw..
My first choiche would have been a SIEMENS one (1PV5xx serie) with similar features, but not finding any around..

thanks
Rob


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

I-ESON said:


> BTW, which do you think could be the Peak power (more or less, don't need the exact value..) of these motors?


Hi Rob,

I've got little info, but for a WAG, maybe 3 times rated power.



> Also, why won't you comment about suitability for EV?


Not my job. Too many unknowns. One thing to think about is the supply voltage. You ready to make a 500 or 600 volt battery pack?

Regards,

major


----------



## ehustinx (Dec 23, 2009)

I-ESON said:


> thankyou major, yes it helped a bit.
> 
> BTW, which do you think could be the Peak power (more or less, don't need the exact value..) of these motors?
> 
> ...


Hi,

The Siemens motors of the series 1PV513X are available through HEC (www.hec-drives.com). Please contact HEC for technical details and pricing.

Best regards,

Eddy Hustinx
HEC


----------

